# Chicken Bone Slingshot



## Dayhiker

Hah! Not really. But this fun little shooter looks like it _could _have been made from a chicken bone.

It's got 20-40 tubes and a regular sized but very light goatskin pouch on it. Uses 3/8 and 7/16 steel real good.










The little knob at the bottom of the handle is the key to its good grip.


















Tore up a can with it in short order last night. Thanks for looking.


----------



## NaturalFork

That one is great! I like it.


----------



## Classic Slingshot

Cool slingshot.


----------



## fatboy

I like those little naturals. Bigguns too.


----------



## Charles

Mannnnn ... I thought you were about to one-up me in the scrounging department! Nice little shooter, none the less.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## SlingGal

Very cool! Love it!


----------



## mckee

great idea dh!


----------



## Aras

wow that's a nice little plinker! does it shoot well?


----------



## Dayhiker

Aras said:


> wow that's a nice little plinker! does it shoot well?


It shoots very well, Aras. You would be surprised.


----------



## Dayhiker

Charles said:


> Mannnnn ... I thought you were about to one-up me in the scrounging department! Nice little shooter, none the less.
> 
> Cheers ...... Charles


Charles, my first boardcuts were all made out of cargo pallet wood. I can scrounge with the best of them.


----------



## The Gopher

I love it! I used to pass up the real tiny forks when out on a fork cutting spree, but lately i have been keeping quite a few of these. They are fun to make and shoot.


----------



## Rayshot

I too have not thought much of the small forks, yet I do like the way some fit my hand.

Now I will for the first time try out the gypsy tabs and use some of the Dankung tubes on a small natural fork, that Nathan gave me to complete.


----------



## NaturalFork

I have come back to look at this slingshot like 10 times today.


----------



## harpersgrace

Great little shooter, good work DH


----------



## alfshooter

Dloble Chinese tube has too much power, the fork I love, good mixture of elements, leather flaps are fantastic for instinct shooting 10 meters with the Slingshot smash the can.


----------



## harpersgrace

alfshooter said:


> Dloble Chinese tube has too much power, the fork I love, good mixture of elements, leather flaps are fantastic for instinct shooting 10 meters with the Slingshot smash the can.


2040's doubled are still a pretty weak pull, shouldn't be any problem for this fork, I've used 1745's doubled on ones not much bigger and haven't had a problem.


----------



## lightgeoduck

Man DH.. Now this I love...

And I guess the ladies weren't lying to me when they told me size didn't matter!?


----------



## SlingGal

Hahahahaha! I was taking a sip of water and almost choked laughing at your comment, LGD!


----------



## Dayhiker

harpersgrace said:


> Dloble Chinese tube has too much power, the fork I love, good mixture of elements, leather flaps are fantastic for instinct shooting 10 meters with the Slingshot smash the can.


2040's doubled are still a pretty weak pull, shouldn't be any problem for this fork, I've used 1745's doubled on ones not much bigger and haven't had a problem.
[/quote]

Yes, Alfshooter, Harpersgrace is correct. These tubes are not too strong for this fork, but they are the limit. A small frame like this is too hard to hold against the strain of strong tubes. You would be more comfortable shooting 17-45 tubes, for example, without a frame at all, the way dgui does. The better choice for someone with weaker hands than mine (and my hands are weak) would be either single tubes a bit stronger than 20-40's. But I think the BEST choice for a fork this thin would be Thera Band Tan, doubled. With these 20-40 tubes I, personally, wouldn't be comfortable shooting for long sessions. It's just a fun plinker to mess around with.


----------



## alfshooter

Dayhiker said:


> Dloble Chinese tube has too much power, the fork I love, good mixture of elements, leather flaps are fantastic for instinct shooting 10 meters with the Slingshot smash the can.


2040's doubled are still a pretty weak pull, shouldn't be any problem for this fork, I've used 1745's doubled on ones not much bigger and haven't had a problem.
[/quote]

Yes, Alfshooter, Harpersgrace is correct. These tubes are not too strong for this fork, but they are the limit. A small frame like this is too hard to hold against the strain of strong tubes. You would be more comfortable shooting 17-45 tubes, for example, without a frame at all, the way dgui does. The better choice for someone with weaker hands than mine (and my hands are weak) would be either single tubes a bit stronger than 20-40's. But I think the BEST choice for a fork this thin would be Thera Band Tan, doubled. With these 20-40 tubes I, personally, wouldn't be comfortable shooting for long sessions. It's just a fun plinker to mess around with.

It is clear that preciousness needed a 20-40, I is the one that I use for the Pfs and dankung, they are very fast dgui me advise.
I have a mounted fork he put a double 20-40 and enjoy.
greeting

[/quote]


----------



## Ry-shot

a human bone : O


----------



## e~shot

Very cool!


----------



## mckee

next time i have chicken im on the look out


----------



## Bob Fionda

Very nice and a good idea. Good work and Creative.


----------



## smitty

Nice work on the tab connection !


----------



## Dayhiker

I couldn't have done it without you, Smitty! Once I got the hang of using that gadget you sent, I was wrapping every stick in sight! LOL


----------



## Rapier

Nice one. I guess the little BB shooters are trying to gain market presence where the PFS have dominated! What I mean is... I wanna make these now!!!


----------

